# Syria...  Is Turkey "Our" way in?



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you think that with the Syrian rounds spilling over into Turkey will end up being the final justification for action?  The UN is condemning Syria's actions and Turkey is one of our allies in NATO.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/turkey-...ia-as-conflict-bleeds-across-borders-1.981273


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, "an attack on one is an attack on all."

If I were the rebels, I'd be launching all kinds of shit into Turkey and trying to blame it on the Syrian gov't.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not sure if our partner countries will go along with it.  I think if a few more projectiles land in Turkey, Canada will join in on the fun; we could stand to lose a few CF-18's.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, "an attack on one is an attack on all."
> 
> If I were the rebels, I'd be launching all kinds of shit into Turkey and trying to blame it on the Syrian gov't.


 
The Syrian gov't would be well advised to do the same; People would rally to the defense of the country rather than their current civil war.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2012)

We are obligated to support Turkey.


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2012)

Turkey, I know they are treaty partners but with their current govt they aren't doing us many favors these days, the Israeli flotilla and the invasion of Iraq spring to mind.

I was really surprised to hear Syria fired at Turkey, I'd think the last thing they'd want is to provoke a neighbor. Then again Free has a point and if Syria's buddies, Iran, Russia and China have said they'd back them if the shit hit the fan, Assad has nothing to fear from anyone.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2012)

SOWT said:


> We are obligated to support Turkey.


 


pardus said:


> if Syria's buddies, Iran, Russia and China have said they'd back them if the shit hit the fan, Assad has nothing to fear from anyone.


 
Now we can kick off some great conspiracy theories:

Rogue elements of (insert Buddy Country here) working (alone/ in conjuction with the Turkish Army) conspire to start a war which places that Buddy Nation on the world stage and precipitates a confrontation with NATO.

OR

Pro-US elements of the Turkish Army have decided to pick a fight with Syria in the hopes that NATO will come in and "solve" that little problem, leaving the Turks free to persecute police the Kurds and stabilize their borders.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it's the Japanese, it's all to divert attention before they start building their clone army and invade China.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 5, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I think it's the Japanese, it's all to divert attention before they start building their clone army and invade China.


 
If it's an army of Scarlett Johanssons, they can invade my backyard any time.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh Scarlett, she's killed so many trees through the massive use of tissue paper...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 5, 2012)

SOWT said:


> We are obligated to support Turkey.


 

Ah yeah to say the least. But I don't think Turkey really wants, nor would they need our help in dealing with Syria. Yet the point of another power coming to the aid of Syria is pretty clear, Russia is going to flex their power in that region for a while to come. The Russians know damn good and well that Turkey is off limits.

It's crazy that of all the places to fight over in the whole fucking world, everyone keeps on picking the shitty'est of places to keep fighting. I mean really, who in the fuck wants to check out Syria? The Russian's? Fine, fucking let them play big super power if they want....I think our time, money and resources are better spent in North, Central & Southern America's. I mean even if we bring the good old "oil" argument to bare, most of the recent finds have all been in the America's has it not?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2012)

JAB said:


> Ah yeah to say the least. But I don't think Turkey really wants, nor would they need our help in dealing with Syria. Yet the point of another power coming to the aid of Syria is pretty clear, Russia is going to flex their power in that region for a while to come. The Russians know damn good and well that Turkey is off limits.
> 
> It's crazy that of all the places to fight over in the whole fucking world, everyone keeps on picking the shitty'est of places to keep fighting. I mean really, who in the fuck wants to check out Syria? The Russian's? Fine, fucking let them play big super power if they want....I think our time, money and resources are better spent in North, Central & Southern America's. I mean even if we bring the good old "oil" argument to bare, most of the recent finds have all been in the America's has it not?


Slightly disagree.

Turkey can't really do the Intel/Log piece of the puzzle.
SEAD and prep work, plus they get those asshole non-muslim NATO Nations to foot the bill.


----------

